# Blind Calf Experience?



## Teleah (Dec 19, 2006)

Does anyone have any experiences or information on blind dairy cows? Or simply wish to dialogue and ponder raising one? We have 2 3month old calves, one of which is blind. I think we are keeping them together, moving them to a field close to the house - for socialization?. and that so far is the plan, but I would like to make things easier for all of us w/ any tips you may have. I don't generally do much w/ the cows, but would love to get a little more involved w/ these. thanks and peace.


----------



## Debbie at Bount (Feb 24, 2005)

In 11 years of raising a herd I had one bllind calf. I thought he was okay with him mom out in a field and even when he was getting pretty old he seemed to stay with the herd but one day I never saw him again. I feel really bad but I think because he was blind and was older MOM wasn't taking care of him anymore and we have a lot of preditors out there. I guess If I ever got one again I would raise it near the house and then sell it at the sale barn when I could get it to a decent or almost decent weight. Sorry about my luck but maybe yours will be better.


----------



## cjmeatgoats (Mar 26, 2008)

We have a blind calf that is about 5 months old now. She was raised in an individual stall and treated like a normal dairy calf, (except my brothers and I babied her alot) She is currently in a group pen with about 6 other calves. When we moved her in we showed her where the feed and water was, and to this day she is doing great, the other calves are very good with her, even when she bumps into them. She seems to have paired up with one of the other calves in the pen. This calfs name is Stacy and she keep an eye on our blind baby. They lay together and don't go up and eat or drink with out each other. 
Now what will happen further down the road with her I don't know, but as of now she is doing great. I wish you luck with your blind calf. I hope I helped shed a little light. 

*Julez*


----------



## Debbie at Bount (Feb 24, 2005)

Well your doing the right thing. I raise beef and each pasture is about 40 - 100 acres so that was the problem. I feel real stupid when it came to that boy. This has been many years ago when I was first starting out. His mama was doing a great job of keeping him in line but then one day it was all over. I do blame myself. I only have pens for using a short period of time.


----------



## Teleah (Dec 19, 2006)

Debbie at Bount In 11 years of raising a herd I had one bllind calf. I thought he was okay with him mom out in a field and even when he was getting pretty old he seemed to stay with the herd but one day I never saw him again. I feel really bad but I think because he was blind and was older MOM wasn't taking care of him anymore and we have a lot of preditors out there. I guess If I ever got one again I would raise it near the house and then sell it at the sale barn when I could get it to a decent or almost decent weight. Sorry about my luck but maybe yours will be better. 

Well, thank you for letting us learn from your experience. much appreciated. 

cjmeatgoats We have a blind calf that is about 5 months old now. She was raised in an individual stall and treated like a normal dairy calf, (except my brothers and I babied her alot) She is currently in a group pen with about 6 other calves. When we moved her in we showed her where the feed and water was, and to this day she is doing great, the other calves are very good with her, even when she bumps into them. She seems to have paired up with one of the other calves in the pen. This calfs name is Stacy and she keep an eye on our blind baby. They lay together and don't go up and eat or drink with out each other.
Now what will happen further down the road with her I don't know, but as of now she is doing great. I wish you luck with your blind calf. I hope I helped shed a little light.

*Julez* 

That is really sweet. We are actually happy to have an animal that will need so much lovin <--- said as my 3yo walks by w/ a squealing barn kitten. Ours are Minnie and Maddie. I would love to hear about your progress w/ her, she's close to the same age as ours.

I'm going to hang a bell on the other calf, to help the blind one stay oriented. We are worried about predators and I am not sure that a bell would benefit the herd. I really don't want any cows too near the house, so I am trying to avoid a yard cow, but keeping them here til the flies get bad and they get a little bigger would be fun.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A friend of mine has a broodmare that is blind. Since putting a small bell on the foals he has not had any problems with the mare. Before the bell if she could not locate the foal she would run through fences and into objects. The blind mare has raised several healthy foals since using the bell with no problems. Putting a small bell on mom or a pasture mate should benefit.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Not sure keeping one for any reason other than to put in the freezer would be a good idea. It's not going to bring much at the sale, and it's not going to be able to hold it's own around other cattle at the feed bunk. It would also be more prone to fall into icy ponds, ditches, and ravines. Just my opinion. Others have done it and gotten by just fine. I'd definetely keep it close to the house though.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I would may be hang wind chimes at the water tank and any gates it or they may need to go through, as well, 

I had a blind goat, I had named BG for blind goat, when it was small it was so fun to watch I would call it and it would come a running and then stop and listen for me to call again when it was getting close I would take a step to the side and it would run past me, and stop and listen again and turn and come to me, it was a sweet animal, and did very well, one would never have know it if you would not have been told, 
I gave it to a camp that dealt with children with special needs, and it fit into it program very well, she is now gone over the rainbow bridge tho.

when it was small at times it would get separated from the other goats and I had to go looking and calling for it, tho,


----------



## cjmeatgoats (Mar 26, 2008)

I will keep you updated on her for sure! Maybe even post a few pictures of her! And let us know how your calf adjusts to things as well.

*Julez*


----------

